# Remote Spotting Session



## goalie composer (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi gang,

Is anyone aware of any software that would allow for a remote spotting session? (ex sync up a video over the internet)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 3, 2017)

VST Connect?


https://www.steinberg.net/en/products/vst/vst_connect/vst_connect_pro.html


----------



## Selfinflicted (Aug 3, 2017)

Source Connect is pretty standard. They do monthly rentals now, which brings the price down a lot. Also have a 15 day full demo.


----------



## jeffc (Aug 3, 2017)

Just do FaceTime and turn the laptop to the screen in the editing bay. No idea, but it works....


----------



## AR (Aug 4, 2017)

I tried VST connect with a director, once. Although he had a good internet connection it didn't work out. After he logged in with the key he got audio but no visual. Somehow a pretty good approach of Steinberg but sadly not thought through. And c'mon don't tell me now you can't insist on your director installing a little program on his crappy macbook nowadays.
...well, as for the story...we head over to skype. But I used an old Samsung S4 hanging down the ceiling from some absorber facing my TV screen with it's camera. Saved a lot CPU source during some heavy mockup stuff. As for the quality...why should I bother if he listens on crappy notebook speakers :D ...I used an older Samsung smartphone on purpose cause the new ones have some sort of weird noise floor ducking. When the music's quite he couldn't hear a thing on the other line.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Aug 20, 2017)

Cinesync is the only other option I know of but it's $320/month since it's intended for big studios.


----------

